# where to get glass filter inlet/outlet



## alan_uk (8 Nov 2010)

hi everyone,

just looking to buy some glasswear for my filter 

i need an inlet and outlet and looking for the clear tubing also to fit my eheim 2236

could anyone link me were to buy them from please or some info 

thank you


----------



## Themuleous (8 Nov 2010)

Ebay is the best place for cheapo ones.

Sam


----------



## ghostsword (8 Nov 2010)

I bought on ebay some acrylic ones.. They are very good, and do not break so easily as glass may do.


----------



## alan_uk (8 Nov 2010)

cool do you have a link to them mate as i searched lilly pipes on ebay and none come up


----------



## Garuf (8 Nov 2010)

** double post.


----------



## Garuf (8 Nov 2010)

Try lily. There's loads on there make sure you check the pictures, sometimes the inlets are stupid sizes/shapes Ie, 13mm but 36cm long. Loads too tall for most tanks.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (8 Nov 2010)

Alan

2236 has 12mm pipes - so these should fit a treat.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Inflow-O ... 2a0685e03f

or these

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Glass-Lily-pipe-i ... 3cb1c2997d

Regards
Paul


----------



## alan_uk (8 Nov 2010)

cheers for that


----------



## andyh (8 Nov 2010)

juts be wary of the uber cheap ones, i fell into that trap and the glass was really thin and brittle and they snapped!

I really rate the Cal-Aqua kit its at a good price point and am using on all my tanks.

Check The Green Machine:
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/products/aquatics/filtration-system/lily-pipes?page=1


----------



## ghostsword (8 Nov 2010)

This what I bought.

He can make any size or shape.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 500wt_1156


----------



## Garuf (8 Nov 2010)

Cal aqua are good but not worth the money in my experience the powermen outlets give better flow characteristics than the cal ones. The inlets are superior however.


----------



## alan_uk (8 Nov 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> This what I bought.
> 
> He can make any size or shape.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 500wt_1156



they are cool but do they make the outlet like the glass 1's ?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (9 Nov 2010)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Alan
> 
> 2236 has 12mm pipes - so these should fit a treat.
> 
> ...



Alan

These are manufacture by Powerman.

Cal aqua are good - but look at the price, you would get two set Powerman for the cost on one Cal aqua. As for breakages - anything thats made of glass you have to be careful with.

Regards
Paul


----------



## alan_uk (9 Nov 2010)

very true i suppose 

were do i get the clear tubing from as my eheim green tubing is al filthy inside now and i plan on having this on show coming out the side of my cabinet 

how easy is the tubing to replace in to the taps of the filter itself ?

and would the glass lily pipe work in place of my korilia so i could replace the big ugly thing with the lily pipe


----------

